# 32 ttc for 10 months now - anyone in the same boat?



## whiskey

Hi Ladies,

I'm 32 years old, and like everyone else I thought my DH would just have to look at me and I'd be pregnant and now 10 months down the line - nothing is happening!!!!

We haven't told anyone which I'm glad about because I really don't want sympathetic looks and people asking how it's going but I'd love to buddy up with someone whose going through the same thing...

My doctors says I've got very mild PCOS and hasn;t given me anything for it. We've had all the tests - bloodwork, HSG and sperm test (DH's swimmer a little bit slow but again my doc says nothing to be worried about...)I have tried everything!!!!! Vitamins, Pre-seed, Softcups, The Baking Soda douche and nothing seems to be working. I'm 10DPO today and I weakened and took a test - obviously a BFN :(

I feel like such a failure and that it's never going to happen for me. I'm fed up with the whole thing. Please tell me I'm not alone??

Does anyone else out there feel frustrated with the whole process? My life is now broken down into two week sections, I feel guilty if I have a glass of wine and I spend every minute sypmtom spotting!!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hi hun,

I can assure you that you are not on your own. Some of these ladies have been TTCing for years and years..
I understand how you feel though, it feels like it is never going to happen. I was like you, assumed I would come off BCP and get preggo straightaway.

We've been trying for 2 years now, with an mmc last August. Its been 11 months since and still nothing.
I had tests done post m/c and it seems everything is working as it should. DH has not had SA, I think this is the next step, but it scares me as I don't want them to tell us there's a problem and then I lose the last remaining hope I have (which is that I got preggo once so it can happen again!)

Life does become a perpetual cycle of TTCing and waiting... I too have tried allsorts... OPK's, CBFM, Concieve Plus, sex every way I can think of, legs up in the air afterwards... you name it, we've done it :haha:

The only thing I can say is that they say its completely normal for it to take around a year to conceive. Last time for me, it was dead on 12 months..
I hope for both of us, it happens and it happens soon.

Feel free to vent on here though, you will find tonnes of support from people who are in the same boat and can ease your worries - I don't know how I could have got through the last 12 months if it wasn't for BnB.

:hugs:


----------



## Natashaa1

Hi Wiskey, i'm 29 and have been ttc#1 for 11 months and have just been diagnosed with mild pcos, so i'm pretty much in the same boat as you and totally understand how you are feeling. I spend my whole time symtom spotting, goggling stuff and also deciding what i'm going to do next month better! 

I'm also sick of people saying just relax it'll happen, how are you meant to relax??!!

I'd be happy to be you ttc bud and feel free to vent anytime 

Good luck and baby dust x


----------



## ragdoll

You are not alone hun, I am 32 and been TTC for 2 years now. Nothing. I seem to be okay, tests all fine. Awaiting DH SA test, hope that's okay.
I agree with Natashaa. People saying "relax, it will happen" HELLOOOOOO its hard to relax. Its those with kids that say it too.
Now I haven't tried the other stuff, softcups, preeseed etc. DH thinks I am too obssessed as it is so no way am I going to mention that stuff.
But I do need to lose some weight and hope that helps.


Vent away, we are all listening.


----------



## Sophe

I am 32 I have been officially TTC with DH for 10 months, but i was NTNP for a very long time before that. I would not be so worried if i was you 9 months is perfectly normal, what worries me is all my years before hand NTNP and having no 'accidents' 

You are still in with a chance of being ok and in the normal time lines, maybe it will happen for you in the next 6 months, try not to let yourslef worry too much. Of course this is very hard, but i know a fw people who have take 1 year to 18 months to conceive but still did it on their own 

One thing I would say though is, if you decide to go to the GP just lie about how long you've been trying, it can take months and months between the first DR's appointment and actually anything happening... and if you do get preggo whilst on th waiting list for the fertility clinic then no harm done...
luckily for me I had mentioned to my GP about NTNP a few years ago and she had noted it so reffered me straight away to FS, however in my area berkshire, it takes 8 months from reffereal until all the tests are done



Good luck, wishing you lots of baby dust x x x


:dust::dust::

:dust::dust:


----------



## Princess Lou

Hi.

I'm 24 and we started trying 3 years ago this month.

Try and stay positive about it all. It's hard, I know it's hard, but when you start feeling negative and thinking it will never happen is when you lose all hope and give up. 

In the 2WW do something to take your mind off things. I usually buy a new book, go running and do a project like cross stitching.

Another thing I do, which was suggested by my hubby, I set up a new e-mail address and whenever I get really depressed, I write ll my thoughts and feelings down and send it to the address. My hubby has access to it and regularly checks it to see how things are going. I don't tell him everything because it makes him feel bad that he can't do anything to help - all the issues lie with me.

Definitely get down to your doctor now and exaggerate a little if you have to about how long you have been trying. Where I live there is only a nine week waiting list but I know it can be anywhere up to a year in some places.

Also, there is always the possibility that IVF is going to be an option and you can't go on the waiting list (average ten month waiting time) until you have the right BMI so I would recommend looking into what the requirements are in your area and getting it to what you need it before you are told about it. (Obviously I don't know if you need to work on your BMI, I'm just giving yo some of the knowledge I have.) 

It doesn't matter if doctors tell women that they need to lose weight before they will fall pregnant, about 75% of the people I know who have fallen pregnant have been overweight and about a third have been obese.

If you need a shoulder or a rant, feel free to send me a message.

Good luck. X


----------



## whiskey

Ladies - thanks so much for taking the time to reply - it really does make such a difference knowing other people are out there going through the same thing. I'd love to get a little support network going if anyone's keen?! 

Sophe and princess Lou - thanks for the advice re: visiting the doctors - my OH and I are from the UK but both working in HK at the moment which has it's benefits because you can pretty much get anything here as long as you've got the cash (you can even buy Clomid over the counter which I'm trying not to be tempted by!!)

Do any of you girls know what the next step would be after HSG, Bloodwork and SA? I know it sounds dramatic but I am seriously considering going straight for IUI next month - I can't bear this waiting!! My OH keep saying he's not worried at all and I know there's ladies on here who have been ttc for far longer than I - I do feel a bit embarrassed by how I'm dealing with this - I thought I'd be stronger!! :( xx


----------



## razzledazzle

Hi whiskey I could almost have written your post myself. To back up the other ladies do get to the doc. I did and was referred after 9 months. We have just had my blood results and hubby's SA results back. Now we have a 6 month wait for the dye test and 7 for our next appointment. Stupid waiting lists! I understand what you mean about being embarrassed about fretting over the time scale I am much the same. My heart totally goes out to everyone who has been trying for years and I feel silly for panicking yet. For me, I think its my age more than the timescale that is worrying me. Anyway, just to say I'm in the boat with you in many ways. Oh and *please* don't buy Clomid over the counter. I have heard it can be really dangerous if you don't know what you're doing- somebody told me because I was tempted to but off the net. Imagine if you don't have a problem at all and you go and take it. I think you could overstimulate your ovaries and cause damage rather than repair it. Then you'd have a much bigger problem. Anyway baby dust and a big hello to you all xxx


----------



## mjemma

whiskey said:


> My OH keep saying he's not worried at all and I know there's ladies on here who have been ttc for far longer than I - I do feel a bit embarrassed by how I'm dealing with this - I thought I'd be stronger!! :( xx

Don't be silly, I think we all know how hard it can hit you and it is really difficult to stay strong. My husband is the the same with the positive attitude and I appreciate his resolve but they don't have to deal with the hormones and AF every month so I think it is different for them.


----------



## whiskey

RazzleDazzle - I can't believe that's how long you have to wait between tests! Fingers crossed you won't need that next appointment....

I'm 11DPO at the moment - no symptoms at all so guessing it's once again not my month. DH is having another SA this week and then we're making appointment to see a specialist next week. Has anyone considered going down the private fertility route?

Where is everyone else in their cycle? Anyone feeling positive? xx


----------



## Natashaa1

Princess Lou the email idea is great, my OH is great but i find it so hard to talk to him, i'm a bottler and bottle everything up most times he drags it out of me but i think i would find emailing so much easier and that would totally help to bring him in!

Today is CD4 for me, this month i defo ovulated with pcos its not given and my cycle was 31 days which is normal, so i have mixed emotions. I convinced (as i do every month even though i tell me i'm not going to do it next month) myself this was 'my' month and low and behold another month and it wasn't. So when AF showed up i was gutted, but then part of me thinks great i did ovulate and 31 days is 'normal' so maybe my cycles are kinda regulating themselves!

I also have an appointment for the 28th to see a gyno, which i also have mixed emotions about. Part of me thinks great step 1 is closer but the other part of me is terrified as at the min i have hope, what if they find something worse than just the pcos...........?? also terrified of the tests and i guess embarrassed by the intrusion of it all!

Ahhhhh.............. 

Heres a questions, do you guys have friends/ family/ work collegues that are like oh when will you 2 be having a baby?? what do you tell them?


----------



## Sophe

whiskey said:


> Ladies - thanks so much for taking the time to reply - it really does make such a difference knowing other people are out there going through the same thing. I'd love to get a little support network going if anyone's keen?!
> 
> Sophe and princess Lou - thanks for the advice re: visiting the doctors - my OH and I are from the UK but both working in HK at the moment which has it's benefits because you can pretty much get anything here as long as you've got the cash (you can even buy Clomid over the counter which I'm trying not to be tempted by!!)
> 
> Do any of you girls know what the next step would be after HSG, Bloodwork and SA? I know it sounds dramatic but I am seriously considering going straight for IUI next month - I can't bear this waiting!! My OH keep saying he's not worried at all and I know there's ladies on here who have been ttc for far longer than I - I do feel a bit embarrassed by how I'm dealing with this - I thought I'd be stronger!! :( xx[/QUOT
> 
> 
> My FS said if my HSG is clear which i have next month then i will try Comid to step up agg production, i think after that it is IUI.
> 
> Wow i think i may have bought the Clomid by now if I was you!! The waiting here is so frustrating!


----------



## razzledazzle

Its day 14 for us now and still no high on the CBFM. I'm hoping I ovulate soon but my cycles range from 29 to 34 days so I have a few days for it to happen yet. Is anyone else using CBFM?


----------



## NewToAllThis

razzledazzle said:


> Its day 14 for us now and still no high on the CBFM. I'm hoping I ovulate soon but my cycles range from 29 to 34 days so I have a few days for it to happen yet. Is anyone else using CBFM?

Yes I'm using CBFM. I get a peak normally around day 14/15 and cycles are 28/29 days, although last month was 25 days with peak on day 11.

How long have you been using it? I've had mine 6 months :dohh:


----------



## AprilShowers1

I'm right there with you guys. Technically I've been trying to conceive a healthy baby for 13 months but I got pregnant after 2 months of trying...then I lost the baby at 9 weeks. It's been 9 months of stressful trying since the recovery from the miscarriage. It's bad enough to lose a baby, but then for it to be difficult to conceive again just makes the pain 100 times worse. I've done opks (ovulate every month around day 14), put the legs in the air, bd every other day, tried clomid for 2 cycles...it leads to a dead end every month. I'm tired of feeling sorry for myself and know I need to focus on the good in life but it's easier said than done. All we can do is hope and pray that someday we'll have our chance.


----------



## whiskey

AprilShowers1 - I'm so so sorry to hear about your mc - I really hope you get your BFP soon. xx

razzledazzle - My CBFM broke after a month (and couldn't get it replaced because I'm in Hong Kong...booo!) heard great things about them.

Sophe - it's so hard resisting the temptation of Clomid when you can get it in the equivalent of Boots Chemist here!!

Well ladies, my Af is due on Thursday and 99% sure it's on its way so I've booked an appointment with a fertility specialist for next Tuesday. I'm actually very surprised that my OH is going along with it!! Is it just me or does anyone hate the feeling of helplessness every month - when you do all you can and nothing happens? :nope:

Natashaa1 - my friends and family ask all the time!! I keep saying that we're enjoying being married before they start trying which works! xx


----------



## razzledazzle

You're not on you're own. The helplessness is a horrible feeling. I didn't know I was such a control freak till this came up and its something I can't control at all. 

I have now been totally open with family and friends about what is happening and how I feel and they have all shut up. At last.

Ah well. First cycle of CBFM and I got my first high today. Yay (but boo- I'm just not in the mood for BD)


----------



## whiskey

Good luck razzledazzle!! I just got my AF today :sulk:
Oh well, I guess that means I can start thinking about all the weird wonderful tricks I'm going to try this month!


----------



## NewToAllThis

AprilShowers1 said:


> I'm right there with you guys. Technically I've been trying to conceive a healthy baby for 13 months but I got pregnant after 2 months of trying...then I lost the baby at 9 weeks. It's been 9 months of stressful trying since the recovery from the miscarriage. It's bad enough to lose a baby, but then for it to be difficult to conceive again just makes the pain 100 times worse. I've done opks (ovulate every month around day 14), put the legs in the air, bd every other day, tried clomid for 2 cycles...it leads to a dead end every month. I'm tired of feeling sorry for myself and know I need to focus on the good in life but it's easier said than done. All we can do is hope and pray that someday we'll have our chance.

Sorry for your loss hun. I lost a baby at 12 weeks last Aug and its taken me a long while to get over it.
12 months to conceive and I was totally devastated at the scan to be told there was no heartbeat.
Everyone said, "well at least you know you can get pregnant" and "you're more fertile after miscarriage"... well I am still trying.. and nothing.
It's heartbreaking.

:hugs:


----------



## whiskey

a


----------



## whiskey

Hi Ladies,

I just thought I'd post a little update on this thread. Well, I'm back in TWW limbo at the moment - due to text next Sunday....my impatience has got the better of me and I've actually made an appointment with a Fertility Specialist for a week on Monday so if I'm disappointed on Sunday, I know I'm moving on to the next step straight away - helps me feel like I'm moving forward.

How is everyone else doing? xx


----------



## cooch

Hi Whiskey, I'm 32 and have been ttc for 11 months. We are seeing specialists partly because we are paying in for it - to been seen by Napro. Also my GP referred me quite quickly so by the time I will have my 1st NHS appointment it will be exactly 1 yr. I know for my chart and cycles and tel consultation with Napro that even if I got preg right now a mc is likely- they can tell that just from certain symptoms. You should have a look into it as it has made me feel as though I am doing all I can.


----------



## cooch

razzledazzle said:


> You're not on you're own. The helplessness is a horrible feeling. I didn't know I was such a control freak till this came up and its something I can't control at all.
> 
> I have now been totally open with family and friends about what is happening and how I feel and they have all shut up. At last.
> 
> Ah well. First cycle of CBFM and I got my first high today. Yay (but boo- I'm just not in the mood for BD)

I soo get the control freak thing- as its your own body you would think we could control it- it is frustrating.


----------



## Natashaa1

My update - Well OH and I have had our first FS appointment. Just to let you know, and i dont know if this is the same in all areas but before you even see the consultant a nurse weights and measures you to get your BMI. There was a couple in front of us and they got turned away because his BMI i was too high to even be seen!! Needless to say he was not happy and swearing and stormed out and she was crying! 

I know that they always tell you as a woman to get to a healthy weight but didnt realise they can turn you away if OH is over weight! Thankfully we are both in the normal range!

So from here on there are more tests for me - more bloods, swabs and a HSG and OH SA and then a return appointment in 3 months. 

Today is 5dpo so i'm hoping for my BFP before i have to have anymore test! 

Goodluck and baby dust


----------



## whiskey

Hi Natashaa1 - that's an awful story. I can't imagine how gutted that couple must have felt! This whole ttc gig is pretty unforgiving.....

Have you had hsg, SA, etc before? And how funny - I'm 6DPO so we're practically on the same cycle! Fingers crossed we get our BFPs and don't need to go ahead with any more testing! 

I had all the tests done a couple of months ago so I'm hoping they won't ask me to do it again...we're working in HK so going private and I'm hoping we can get some treatment starting next month fingers crossed - I'm so darn impatient! 

Cooch - is your appointment with the FS next month? Have you had any tests yet? Really hope it goes well. x


----------



## Natashaa1

Hi Whiskey, no haven't had any of the tests done so a bit nervous about it all to be honest.

Going to the GP tomorrow for routine swabs. Well today my temp dipped and now FF has changed my def ovulation into a cross hatch so not sure if i have or haven't ovulated this month!

Not having a very good day to be honest, seriously wondering if i want to subject myself to all these tests, annoyed with OH as hes been away (from last wed) and not here to talk to (irrational annoyed but annoyed all the same) and now he's back tomorrow but has invited his folks to stay so tonight (whilst hes not here) i'm left cleaning, washing beds and food shopping! When all i want to do is cry!


----------



## whiskey

Oh Natashaa1  thats rubbish!! :hugs:Your OH better give you some TLC when he gets back  especially for looking after his folks when hes away! 

I had all the tests done quite early on  six months ago  and I found it actually helped because I felt like we were moving forward. We found out that I have mild PCOS and my OH has a motility count of 50% which is the low range of normal. The HSG was the only one that wasnt very pleasant but they do say that the couple of months after the HSG youre more likely to fall pregnant because your little tubes are cleaned out so maybe youll be one of the lucky ones.

Im counting down to testing (this Sunday) and to our FS appointment (next Monday)  cant stand the waiting!!! Now dreaming of IUI twins! How great would that be?! A ready made family in one swoop! 

Have you told anyone youre TTC? Ive only told my mum (who is aghast that Im already considering fertility treatment) I dont feel comfortable telling anyone else  I dont want to be constantly asked how its going especially when its not going anywhere! x


----------



## NewToAllThis

Don't give up hope girls, I got my :bfp: yesterday.
Praying for a sticky bean this time.

Keeping everything crossed for you all. You can do it :dust:


----------



## whiskey

:flower:NewToAllThis - that is wonderful news!!!!!! Congratulations!!! Any tips would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## NewToAllThis

To be honest, the list of things I did this month is quite short - a holiday is top of that list although I really didn't go until the day of O so all the :sex: in preparation had already been done.

1) We DTD on cd 4,6,8,9, & 11 with my first CBFM peak on cd11 (so O'd probably on cd12). This for us is more sex earlier on in my cycle, we usually start around cd8.

2) I have been using Conceive Plus for a couple of months, but this month invested in a syringe and inserted it as high as possible just before sex EVERY time we DTD.

3) I had had a cold for a week or so before I went away (don't know if that has any relevance but I've heard of people saying they'd been ill before they got their bfp).

4) I got plenty of rest whilst away - lots of midday siesta's and slept an awful lot - DH struggled to wake me a couple of times in the afternoon - I was that sleepy :sleep:

5) Made DH withdraw soon after finishing - someone on another thread said it can kill sperm off if your OH stays inside afterwards so thought it was worth a try.

Oh and DIDN'T put my legs up the headboard at all - couldn't be bothered this month.

I have tried everything I could think of over the last 12 months and I mean everything.

I pray for each and every one of you to get your bfps soon - I waited a year and I know how extremely hard it is - I simply cannot believe that it has happened for me :cloud9: I just hope that this time, it goes well.


----------



## toch1402

Hi Whiskey, 

I was 32 and had been trying for 10 months but now 33 and been trying for 14 months! The wait is rubbish isn't it! I really recommend pushing for general tests to either put your mind at rest or to give you some direction. We were able to have all general tests early (8 months) as I have endo but it was my OH SA that put a large spanner in the works as we found out he has a very, very low sperm count and now ICSI is our only option. So we are waiting to apply for NHS funding. 

:dust: to all!


----------



## Natashaa1

Newtoallthis - Massive congrats on your BFP that is such good news 

Whiskey- My Mum and Sister and my OH Mum know but thats it. I told my Sister when i was diagnosed with pcos as it runs in familys and she had some symptons aswell shes been tested and confirmed as having it also. My OH's told his Mum, i guess he needed someone to talk to, he's been so great support me i think he needed a bit of support himself it turns out it took them 5 years to concieve, so she has been a great help and really understands what i'm going through!

I have twins in the family, My Grandma is a twin and she had 2 sets of (boy/girl) twins so i would totally love twins 

I had a cry last night, another friend announched she was expected on facebook and i know they had only just started trying. Just feels unfair............ funny though when someone on here (like Newtoallthis) announces they got their BFP it fills me with hope!

Fingers crossed and luck to everyone i'm 8dpo (please, please let this be my month)


----------



## Imaan

I am 34 and have been ttc for 84 months :( >> 7 years


----------



## whiskey

Thanks for taking the time to list your actions NewToAllThis! Made me giggle when you mentioned the legs up on the headboard move! I usually do that too  My OH just puts up with me! Hope all goes well for you.

Toch1402  I just had my 32nd birthday a couple of weeks ago  Id always imagined Id be pregnant by my 32nd but alas no! Sorry to hear about your OHs SA  how long will it take for funding? 

Imaan  sorry to hear about your wait. Have you had all the tests, etc? Whats the next step for you? 

Hi Natashaa1  its great that youve got family around you supporting you  my mum has been great but she really doesnt see what the fuss is about Itll happen when it happens etc, etc. 

I totally know how you feel re: announcements on Facebook. Once of my good friends told me she was pregnant and I keep putting off catching up with her as I know it will be hard  Ive booked in a lunch with her a few days after my FS appointment so at least Im hoping I will feel positive that things are moving

Im 7DPO at the moment  thinking of testing on Sunday before my appointment. When are you thinking of testing? Will keep my fingers crossed for you!:thumbup:


----------



## Imaan

whiskey said:


> Thanks for taking the time to list your actions NewToAllThis! Made me giggle when you mentioned the legs up on the headboard move! I usually do that too  My OH just puts up with me! Hope all goes well for you.
> 
> Toch1402  I just had my 32nd birthday a couple of weeks ago  Id always imagined Id be pregnant by my 32nd but alas no! Sorry to hear about your OHs SA  how long will it take for funding?
> 
> Imaan  sorry to hear about your wait. Have you had all the tests, etc? Whats the next step for you?
> 
> Hi Natashaa1  its great that youve got family around you supporting you  my mum has been great but she really doesnt see what the fuss is about Itll happen when it happens etc, etc.
> 
> I totally know how you feel re: announcements on Facebook. Once of my good friends told me she was pregnant and I keep putting off catching up with her as I know it will be hard  Ive booked in a lunch with her a few days after my FS appointment so at least Im hoping I will feel positive that things are moving
> 
> Im 7DPO at the moment  thinking of testing on Sunday before my appointment. When are you thinking of testing? Will keep my fingers crossed for you!:thumbup:

Thank you :hugs: I have had all the tests... it's due to slight male factor. I've been waiting to begin IUI for the past 9 months. I'm scheduled to start next month. The waiting could drive anyone to insanity!


----------



## Natashaa1

whiskey said:


> Thanks for taking the time to list your actions NewToAllThis! Made me giggle when you mentioned the legs up on the headboard move! I usually do that too  My OH just puts up with me! Hope all goes well for you.
> 
> Toch1402  I just had my 32nd birthday a couple of weeks ago  Id always imagined Id be pregnant by my 32nd but alas no! Sorry to hear about your OHs SA  how long will it take for funding?
> 
> Imaan  sorry to hear about your wait. Have you had all the tests, etc? Whats the next step for you?
> 
> Hi Natashaa1  its great that youve got family around you supporting you  my mum has been great but she really doesnt see what the fuss is about Itll happen when it happens etc, etc.
> 
> I totally know how you feel re: announcements on Facebook. Once of my good friends told me she was pregnant and I keep putting off catching up with her as I know it will be hard  Ive booked in a lunch with her a few days after my FS appointment so at least Im hoping I will feel positive that things are moving
> 
> Im 7DPO at the moment  thinking of testing on Sunday before my appointment. When are you thinking of testing? Will keep my fingers crossed for you!:thumbup:

I try really hard not to tesy each month and usually dont bother testing early by LP is 16 days, this month however i'm off to the V festival on the day AF is due so need to know but will leave it till Thursday to test! My fingers are crossed for you too


----------



## whiskey

Hi Ladies,

I had my FS appointment today and thought I'd give you an update. He did another scan to check ovaries, etc and looked through all our bloodwork and SA tests - he said they look perfectly normal and usually he recommends a couple TTC for 18 months before going on to intervention. Being the impatient person I am, we've compromised - if we've had no luck by Xmas then we're going to go move on to IUI. He really put us off IUI at the moment as he said it would only have about 16% chance of success - the same as if we just tried on our own. 
So, AF is due on Friday but already know this month is out - looking to September 1st now for our next chance and really at a loss with what else to try! Any tips would be appreciated!


----------



## toch1402

Hi Whiskey, 

Well done for being assertive! It is good to have a plan of action and it's great that all looks good with SA and scans etc. I expect you are feeling really positive. It was a really good idea to plan to meet your pregnant friend after your appointment and now you can meet her knowing that you have a plan. Isn't it funny the little things we do to keep ourselves sane. 

I also always wanted to have a child before I was 30 but due to circumstance (partner who didn't feel ready - he is a couple of years younger) we didn't start trying till 32 - now it seems like it is taking forever. We can apply for funding in Oct / Nov so hopefully will be able to do ICSI in the New Year. If not, then we are going to do it privately. We are actively trying in the meantime but tbh there is not much point as sperm numbers are so low and non-motile. Knowing that does take the excitement out of it but it also takes the 'hoping and waiting and disapointment' out of the month. 

Hi Imaan - hope you are well! How exciting with the IUI starting next month - that is great news! 

Natashaa1 - enjoy V! 

x


----------



## FrenchyMummy

I am 31 and we have been trying for a year now, I am not in the restless stage as yet, but definitely in the "a bit worried about it" section! My father in Law keeps on pestering us for grandchildren, but OH doesn't want to tell him we are having problems or that's all FiL will talk about for months: last thing we need is somebody else worrying over it!
I am on vit B complex as I have a short LP, and so far it seems to do the trick. This month we are trying SMEP for the 3rd time, so hopefully it'll be our month, or we will go to the GP next month with all my charts.
Pffff, and to think that for the last 10 years I was worrying about getting pregnant and now it is the other way round!!
Anyway, fingers crossed for all of us!


----------



## Candyx1

Hello Ladies ..
first time for me in this section and this one sounds just what I am thinking... I'm 31 and 32 is just a couple of months away, we have been trying for a year, first month I fell and lost at 5.5 weeks .. thought it would just happen again but still nothing , let alone knowing if it would stay this time ... absolutely fed up, considering that I may have a problem and maybe time to visit the GP ! feel like a failure and every time we have been out together we get asked when will we be having a baby ? like everyone is thinking its about time ... so hard to think oh maybe this isn't our future and should we be planning life a different way ... ahhh you all know what I mean xxx rant rant


----------



## Natashaa1

Hello, 

Whisky - any sign of AF yet? glad your appointment went well, i know its fustrating but it is good news that everything is ok and normal. I'm intrigued though why is the IUI rate so low surely you'd have thought giving all those swimmers a head start would increase your chances?

Well ladies AF is due tomorrow or Friday, think i'm gonna poas tomorrow thou, i dont think i'm pregnant as my temp dropped and then did rise a bit again but i've been spotting since cd12 which is unusual for me so i dont know whats going on!! 

If AF arrives tomorrow i need to go to the hospital Fri for bloods and arrange my HSG, not good as i'll be rushing around before v festival if it doesnt show till Fri i'll have to go to the hospital on Mon not good as i'll be tired! AF at a festival not good full stop with toilet situation! 

Please please please let it be my month (i dont care if i cant get drunk at the v festival)!!

If no joy i'm gonna try the smep next month, just need to convince OH


----------



## Natashaa1

Quick update for you ladies AF got be yesterday! :-( Just in time for my weekend away at V festival great campling and periods dont really mix! So this morning i have been back to the hospital for more bloods, why they cant use the ones the doctor did i'll never know! 

I'm sure i'll be 2 pints lighter in blood by the end of this process! oh and where you have to go for bloods is also the antenatal clinic so was surrounded by baby bumps! Great!!

Also called to arrange my HSG, which i'm very scared about, this is next Wednesday!

Feeling ok today, was really upset yesterday and feeling very guilty and like its all my fault we cant get pregnant :-(

Hope everyone else is ok? xx


----------



## Natashaa1

Hmmmmmm should have spell checked before i posted.......... lol sorry


----------



## whiskey

Candyx1 - welcome to the LTTC section and so sorry to hear about your loss. And please feel free to rant any time - we're all in the same boat here and are going through the same issues - it makes such a difference knowing you have a support network to get through the tough days. Is your next step for you and your OH to go to your GP and get referred?

toch1402 - it's great that you can start applying for funding soon - good to know that things will start moving (if you're not pregnant before then!)

Cooch - how are things going for you? 

Hi Natashaa1 - AF got me on Thursday too! At least you can have an absolute ball at V without any guilt! 
I really hope your HSG goes ok. Mines wasn't the most pleasant experience but honestly it's over in a flash and the good news is that apparently it can clear away any "bits and pieces" and make falling pregnant more likely in the following months! 

So - I'm starting to put together a plan of action for BD'ing for this month - I'm thinking I'm going to try NewToAllThis's idea of investing in a syringe and inserting it as high as possible as well as maybe softcups. Anyone else thinking of trying anything new?


----------



## whiskey

Hi All,

Apologies for the upcoming rant but went to brunch yesterday and one of the girls in my group announced she was pregnant. First month of trying apparently.

I don't want to sound mean but her and her husband are not the healthiest of people and I just don't understand how it can be so easy for some people and so difficult for others!!!

IT'S SO UNFAIR!!!!!!

rant over :)


----------



## Natashaa1

Hey Whiskey,

I know its unfair, you're allowed to rant  Sometimes i wonder if people tell little white lies??? i'm sure its not that easy for everyone. 

I've also started telling myself that just because someone else is pregnant it doesn't directly effect my chances that helps a bit........... but i still find it very hard to deal with!

Sperm meets egg plan for me this month, Thursday is CD8........... Me and the OH are off to Rome on Friday can't wait


----------



## loyla

You are definitely not alone. I am 33 TTC#1 for about 14 months now. Tried PreSeed, Instead cups, fertility monitor, opk's, hsg, blood work...broke down today at 8dpo and it was a bfn. All I can say is keep your chin up, you are not alone...and if you need to vent pm me :)


----------



## whiskey

Natashaa1 &#8211; do you have your HSG today? If so, good luck! Hope it all goes well!!
Rome will be wonderful &#8211; and perfect timing too!

Loyla &#8211; your list is exactly the same as mine!! I&#8217;ve tried CBFM - broke the first month &#61516; - softcups, preseed, acupuncture &#8211; even the baking soda finger which was a bit scary! And nothing! At first I wasn&#8217;t too bothered about the BFNs &#8211; kept thinking I&#8217;ll definitely be pregnant by Xmas but now nothing seems certain at all. I really find it unbelievable when all the BD&#8217;ing, etc doesn&#8217;t work every month! Especially when other people make it look so easy!! 
Great that all your tests are normal (like me too) Has you DH had a SA as well?


----------



## Gregsprincess

Hi all

Im 30 (31 a week on Friday) and TTC#1. We have been trying now since Christmas 2010 with absolutely nothing. Before that we weren't being careful as i stopped BC in September 2009 and we didn't use condoms and it just makes me wonder how can there not have been anything at all!! :shrug:

To start with i thought maybe it was the BC pill leaving my system (i had regular cycles as soon as i stopped of 28-32 days and they have been same since) but now i'm starting to think maybe there is a problem :nope:

I never even wanted babies until i met OH and it wasn't like he persuaded me its just like a natural step and all i can think about is when will it happen. He gets so upset every month when af shows and i feel guilty telling him that it didn't happen :cry: he is also convinced that the problem is his, years ago he had an sa and was told his count was low but he was young and into partying :blush:

Ive had an u/s scan twice due to o pain but dr said everything looked perfect, we've had no other tests. Living in Cyprus we really don't know how to go about it all, there is no NHS system everything is private but where we go who knows.

Its starting to really get to me now especially when i log into facebook and people are announcing they are pregnant - a girl i worked with just announced she's having twins apparently they weren't even trying :growlmad:

AF is due tomorrow and i can tell she will arrive by the cramping i've had today and yesterday. Since Sunday i took IC tests and was getting such faint lines on them i assume evaps, took a FRER and got BFN :cry: worst thing about it all is this month all my symptoms were different, backache, boobs hurt, had a cold 4dpo - 7dpo, cramping and shooting pains from 6dpo and to make it worse i showing OH the tests to see so i didn't feel as crazy so he is going to be even more devastated by af than i will :cry:

Ive tried charting, monitoring CM and CP, evening primrose oil, softcups, preseed, conceive plus, laying still for 15 mins after, BD every day, every other day, twice a day......the list goes on :shrug:

Sorry for the rant and i hate it as i know so many people take much longer than this but i definitely agree all your life you have it drummed in to be careful you will fall pregnant at the smell of sperm then find out that mother nature is just a b**ch :growlmad:


----------



## cooch

Had my first NHS appointment yesterday. Basically we have primary infertility. Next stage it to check my tubes are open and if they are I'm sure we will then move to being called 'unexplained'.

Just as well I'm doing Napro as we were given better success percentages than NHS gave me yesterday.. Following our Napro advice I have been on one prescribed drug per night, have had a trigger shot at ovulation time and have been given another drug to take on day 3 of next cycle. We've not to try until Oct, with the hope that it is only a hormonal imbalance I have and things will have evened out


----------



## whiskey

Hi Cooch  great to hear that youve got the ball rolling with the testing  when is your HSG? And was it Napro that prescribed the medication and trigger shot? 

Gregsprincess  Any sign of AF yet? I know how you feel about always thinking about!!! Are you considering doing more testing, HSG, SA, etc? My friend went to a fertility clinic in Limassol (Im sure they would do testing as well)  let me know if you want me to find out the details.

Well ladies, Ive heard through the grapevine that ANOTHER friend of mine is pregnant (just married in May) :wacko:and shes organised a dinner for all our friends to get together so she can break the good news. I know its silly but Ive emailed her and cancelled saying DH and I double booked ourselves. Seriously, if Id had found out at the dinner table surrounded by everyone I think I would have had a bit of a melt down! 


Im attempting the SMEP plan this month, Conceive Plus and softcups. Starting to feel like its never going to happen but trying to be positive.


----------



## Gregsprincess

Hi Whiskey

Had bad cramping this morning and when checking cp there was a hint of blood so i think af is starting to show her ugly face. Thanks for the info on the Limassol clinic, i'll have a look online later and bring subject up with DF i'm thinking it may be worth having some basic tests now rather than carry on for months with nothing at least then we will have something to work from.

Sorry to hear another of your friends is pregnant can understand why you would want to cancel.

I like conceive plus never used the syringe though so might give that a go this cycle


----------



## cooch

Hey Whiskey, yeah it was Napro I got all my meds from. Seriously believe I have a better chance with Napro than NHS. SO hopefully someone else can have my place on waiting list when I get pregnant with Napro.

No idea when i will have lap and dye, first appointment is Wed next week should find out how long I need to wait.


----------



## Natashaa1

Hi All,

HSG was ok, not the nicest of things and quite painful but good news as my tubes were fine and open. OH just has to do his SA and then we should have all the results we need. 

Cooch - i'm really interested to hear how things go with Napro, i'll have my 2nd FC in Nov and see what the NHS say then but am v. tempted to gove Napro a go.

Whiskey - i completely understand where you are coiming from with your friend, i must admit i would have probably done the same thing.

I'm planning on smep this month cant start at CD8 thou (thats today) as OH is doing his SA sample tomorrow morning so need good swimmers lol! i usually ovulate CD16 - 20 so dont think missing CD8 is a bit deal. In 2 minds about temping this month, were away sat - tue and so thinking the travelling and warm temp in Rome coupled with pcos may confuse my chart so might just relax and not think about it this month?? What do you think?


----------



## cooch

We were given success percentages of around 80% for Napro. Napro are looking to find problems and treat them. NHS don't do that which I find quite frustrating. 

I have to say though I feel the best I have in months. Totally stress free. Possibly due to the fact that we are doing absolutely everything we possibly can and I have a lot of faith in the Napro system.


----------



## lizzywiz

Add me to the club: 32, ttc 5+ years, but I have taken breaks because I get a bit crazy about it.
I also use the CBFM. In the past I went a little crazy with charting my temps, cm, cp, etc., and the CBFM is so simple that it helps keep me balanced. I have tried a lot, but right now just EPO because it really seems to improve my CM.
We are debating an SA for my DH (I put it in another post). I have a lot of mixed feelings about it and some I am not too proud of. Basically, I am a bit afraid I will be mad at him if his SA is poor. Unfair and stupid, I know. I am trying to work it out and maybe I am wrong about myself- maybe I would be everything kind and empathetic. I hope so.
I feel a lot of jealousy, bitterness and coveting since we started on this crazy path- baby fever has not improved my personality, that is for sure.
DPO 2 today and trying not to let it consume me.

PS- I really am quite nice and cheerful! You cant tell from my post, that is that baby fever talking:winkwink:


----------



## cooch

Oh lizzywiz- I was getting obsessed about it too, but I have kinda reached a calm level. I think knowing we couldn't possibly do any more really helps. I have an appointment re a lap and dye on wed- so will find out then how long the waiting list for the procedure actually is.

Other than that its a case and see what happens until next NHS appointment. I have seen a counsellor (privately- NHS wait time was 6 months!) a few times which has helped. What I counldn't really get over was the fact that its sooo unfair who is given babies and who has to go through this. But it now rarely comes into my head.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## NewToAllThis

Just stopped by to cheer you all on. Hope everyone's doing ok x


----------



## whiskey

Hi Ladies,

I've started the SMEP plan this weekend - getting ready to get the OPKs out so gearing up for a week BD'ing! :winkwink:I've also been reading a really good book called "Waiting for Daisy" by Peggy Orenstein about a woman who struggles to get pregnant - it's actually very well written, I'd recommend it. 

Lizzywizz - welcome! I know how hard it is not to get obsessed with TTC - I've found it quite all consuming even though I've taken my mum's advice and "kept myself busy" - enrolled in a postgraduate degree, doing driving lessons, going to the gym five times a week all on top of a full-time quite demanding job and yet here I am obsessing about it! I know how you feel about SA test as well. We found out my OH has low motility and at first I was irrationally annoyed at him but I then realised it was better for us to know so we could deal with it than be in the dark. 

cooch - hope the FS appointment goes well this week and you don't have to wait too long for lap and dye test. 

Gregsprincess - I just noticed that you've lost 25lb according to your slimming ticker!!! That's incredible! Congrats!

Natashaa1 - I hope you've left the thermometer behind and enjoying your break in Rome without any distractions! 

NewToAllThis - thanks for popping in - how is everything going?


----------



## Tnkrbell15

Hi guys...new to the site and your thread. I have been LTTTC for 10 years...yeah, I'm one of those girls that wanted to start a family while I was young. I will be turning 29 in about 2 weeks...and the ex husband and I began trying at 18. I was diagnosed with Endo and PCOS at age 16...so as soon as we got engaged we began NPNT/TTC (didn't do too much beyond counting days.). At age 21 began going to RE and FS, with all the bells and whistles to go with it. It also made TTC difficult because the ex was in the military and was constantly getting sent for training or getting deployed. After trying everything besides IFV, I eventually gave up hope and took a break from trying...also my marriage was beginning to crumble. In 2008, the ex left for deployment and Low and behold, out of the blue I got a BFP (and it was twins). I didn't say anything to anyone, save my mother. I'm glad I didn't, because it turned out to be an ectopic pregnancy. The ex and I officially separated when he got back from Afghanistan...and I still never told him about the pregnancy. 

I was blessed though...I met an amazing man during that time...one who chose to be my friend. After my divorce, I fell head over heels for that friend. I also realized why fate had not let me keep those babies...it wasn't meant to be. I still have not gone back for more treatment...and I managed to conceive last October. We were so excited. Though I was diagnosed with a blighted ovum and miscarried (at 10.5 weeks) a week later. The word devastated does not describe what we felt. I decided to wait several months before trying again... 

That brings me to the present...and trying to fight away the TTC madness. AF came to visit last night...and not only am I in pain....but I recently found out not only is my fiance's SIL pregnant with #2...but my ex (who remarried 6 weeks after our divorce) is about to become a daddy with wife #2. Crappy time...but fate will have her way, and I must accept her will....I will try to improve my odds with SMEP, maybe some pre-seed or the like, and some OPKs...but in the end, I have to have faith that somewhere up there Fate/God/ whomever will know when the time is right...and pray that the 3rd time is the charm. Thanks for letting me vent....:hug: and :dust: to all!


----------



## whiskey

Hi Tnkerbell15. Thanks for sharing your story and so sorry for you losses. I really hope all is going well this cycle for you. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## cooch

well, I should get my appointment for lap and dye for end of September. Had an internal today and it seems to have brought on AF. Yuck. End Sep is great for us as we're not allowed to try again til I ovulate mid Oct. So good timing.

What about everyone else?


----------



## lizzywiz

DPO 7 and no symptoms that I haven't had a million times. However, I do think it is weird that science says we can't have any TTW symptoms because it is too early but millions of women insist that there was something different about their body- I tend to trust the women. 
What do you guys think about TWW symptoms?


----------



## knoxydd

Hi Everyone.. 

I read through all the stories on this thread and decided to post since I'm in the same unfortunate situation. I'm 35 and 10 months TTC. My clock is seriously ticking. I have run the gamunt of tests early on (3rd month) and SA, blood and HSG were clear. I did about 3 months of acupuncture since I heard many great success stories but it didn't give me my BFP so I stopped. It did however help me relax a but more. I have read alot about evening primrose oil and decided to start that this cycle. Has anyone tried this? It actually did increase my CM. I'm on day 14 today and got my :) on the OPK this morning. We've been at it on days 10, 12, 13, 14 so we'll see. Crossing my fingers for all of you ladies.. Good luck!


----------



## cooch

Good luck knoxydd. Evening primrose oil gave me crazier periods- sent me nuts!!! Anyway Im going for lap and dye pretty soon. Have had two internals and neither gave me pain so Im hoping lap and dye will only be a case of clearing the cob webs. I have been doing acupuncture too although I only styarted it at the start of Aug and so far have had 3 or 4 appointments. Im quite enjoying it.


----------



## mrshanna

Hello Ladies! I am 35, DH 37, and we are ttc number one, and have been for officially 12 months this month. Like everyone else, I never would have guessed it would be like this. DH used to joke that once we got started "trying" all he would have to do is sneeze on me and I would be pregnant. Ive always had regular cycles. Our tests are all fine. So...I guess Im waiting for God to say now is the time.


----------



## knoxydd

Thanks Cooch! How did the EPO give you crazier periods? In what way? I've read some threads where ladies say it made them lighter and shorter but a little on the clotting side. best of luck with your lap and dye. A friend of mine has been through all of this (2 year TTC) and swears by that test. She got her BFP like 2 months after. Good luck!


----------



## knoxydd

mrshanna - i feel your pain. I never in a million years thought this would be my reality. I'm 35, TTC #1 too and thought it would happen pretty quickly. Crazy thing is I work with a guy who had a vascectomy and just annocuned that he and his wife are expecting. apparently it's extremely rare but can happen... Imagine that. 

have you tried anything to increase your chances? We've been contemplating starting clomid but wanted to wait until we got to the 12 month mark 1st. I this point, I dont care how it happens - just let it happen! best of luck!


----------



## lizzywiz

*Knox*- I take EPO from CD 1- O day and it did increase my EWCM. Like I said in another post, could be placebo effect but either way it works for me!:winkwink: I take Omega Women from Nordic Naturals.

:flower:Thinking fertile thoughts for everyone! :flower:


----------



## mrshanna

Knox...I did use clomid for two cycles, about 6 months ago, but I wasnt being monitored at all and I was afraid it may be doing more harm than good. My periods were EXREMELY light while I was on it, which made me suspect it was thinning the lining of my uterus. I would love to see a FS, but my insurance doesnt pay for any of it and it is EXPENSIVE!!!


----------



## Natashaa1

Hey ladies, 

Well whilst in Rome my OH proposed  I didnt take my themometer to Rome and haven't tracked this month so no idea if i ovulated or if we BD'd at the right time hoping fate will take its course and if not i'm going to start wedding planning 

Hope everyone is ok?


----------



## Gregsprincess

Natashaa1 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Well whilst in Rome my OH proposed  I didnt take my themometer to Rome and haven't tracked this month so no idea if i ovulated or if we BD'd at the right time hoping fate will take its course and if not i'm going to start wedding planning
> 
> Hope everyone is ok?

Ah congratulations, how romantic in Rome :happydance:


----------



## mrshanna

Natashaa1 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Well whilst in Rome my OH proposed  I didnt take my themometer to Rome and haven't tracked this month so no idea if i ovulated or if we BD'd at the right time hoping fate will take its course and if not i'm going to start wedding planning
> 
> Hope everyone is ok?

Awe Congratulations! Whens the big day going to be?


----------



## NewToAllThis

Back here with you. We lost our baby...
Another missed miscarriage :cry:


----------



## Natashaa1

Newtoallthis so so sorry for your bad news big huges xx


----------



## whiskey

:hugs:NewToAllThis  Im so, so sorry youre going through this. My thoughts are with you


----------



## whiskey

Natashaa1 - congratulations! That is wonderful news and what a beautiful place to be proposed to! Any ideas on when the big day will be?

Well AF got me today again!!!! Not happy - attempting to come up with ANOTHER plan of action for the coming - any suggestions?:shrug:


----------



## Natashaa1

Hoping to get married next summer, assuming i dont get my BFP before hand wasn't my month this months either AF got me too. I have pcos and have been taking AC for the last to months and this month my cycle was a 'normal' 29 days but AF is very very heavy. Was hoping as this was my first month after my hsg i might have a bit of luck but oh no not to be :-(


----------



## cooch

Natasha what will prob happen is. You will arrange the perfect wedding and find out your due round about the same time. Just go with the flow. Looking back, if I had found out I was preg at a time round about my wedding I would have been shocked. But if you really think about it the baby is the one thing you cannot plan. You would re arrange it or make adjustments and just be over the moon about everything working out. Best wishes


----------



## whiskey

Hi Ladies - had to share - another friend announced she was pregnant yesterday and get this - her and her hubby looked after our apartment when we were on holiday in July - and she said to me "This is probably too much information but it happened the week we stayed at you." I just smiled inanely. Seriously though! It's like baby karma is being taken away from me!!!! How can my bed be lucky for one couple and not luck fopr us??!!
I've started seeing fertility acupuncturist this week - has ayone else tried this or reflexology? x


----------



## cooch

whiskey said:


> Hi Ladies - had to share - another friend announced she was pregnant yesterday and get this - her and her hubby looked after our apartment when we were on holiday in July - and she said to me "This is probably too much information but it happened the week we stayed at you." I just smiled inanely. Seriously though! It's like baby karma is being taken away from me!!!! How can my bed be lucky for one couple and not luck fopr us??!!
> I've started seeing fertility acupuncturist this week - has ayone else tried this or reflexology? x

I could scream!! It is just so unfair (I'm having a couple of bad days!!).
I have tried acu and I love it I think it has help regulate my cycle


----------



## NewToAllThis

I don't think I updated you all on last weeks findings. The shock is only just wearing off.
I went for repeat scan just to check no growth (standard procedure in mmc) and they found twins. Unfortunately I think I have lost both.
I go back tomorrow for final scan just to be sure.

I am heartbroken, one was bad enough, but two.... :cry:


----------



## Gregsprincess

NewToAllThis said:


> I don't think I updated you all on last weeks findings. The shock is only just wearing off.
> I went for repeat scan just to check no growth (standard procedure in mmc) and they found twins. Unfortunately I think I have lost both.
> I go back tomorrow for final scan just to be sure.
> 
> I am heartbroken, one was bad enough, but two.... :cry:

I'm so sorry :hugs: i helped my BFF go through a loss of twins :cry:


----------



## mrshanna

whiskey said:


> Hi Ladies - had to share - another friend announced she was pregnant yesterday and get this - her and her hubby looked after our apartment when we were on holiday in July - and she said to me "This is probably too much information but it happened the week we stayed at you." I just smiled inanely. Seriously though! It's like baby karma is being taken away from me!!!! How can my bed be lucky for one couple and not luck fopr us??!!
> I've started seeing fertility acupuncturist this week - has ayone else tried this or reflexology? x

That is soooooo messed up!!!!! I would choke someone! Does this person know you are TTC? If so, she should not have told you where conception occured!!! Very insensitive!


----------



## mrshanna

NewToAllThis said:


> I don't think I updated you all on last weeks findings. The shock is only just wearing off.
> I went for repeat scan just to check no growth (standard procedure in mmc) and they found twins. Unfortunately I think I have lost both.
> I go back tomorrow for final scan just to be sure.
> 
> I am heartbroken, one was bad enough, but two.... :cry:

Oh honey i am so sorry for what you are going through:hugs:


----------



## Tnkrbell15

NewToAllThis said:


> I don't think I updated you all on last weeks findings. The shock is only just wearing off.
> I went for repeat scan just to check no growth (standard procedure in mmc) and they found twins. Unfortunately I think I have lost both.
> I go back tomorrow for final scan just to be sure.
> 
> I am heartbroken, one was bad enough, but two.... :cry:



NewToAllThis- I am so sorry for your loss. I do know exactly how you are feeling. I lost twins with my first conception. The loss is a terrible feeling, and though the pain never fully goes away - you learn to bear the weight of the loss and keep looking forward. We are all here for you if you need to vent. You can p.m. me if you want to vent...


----------



## Gregsprincess

So AF got me again last week :cry: so I've booked an appointment with a gynae recommended by a friend. I'm really not sure what to expect being in Cyprus I don't know if it will go the same as in the UK and what I should ask. I don't want to just burst in and say I'm ttc it's not working so fix me :haha: also my health insurance won't cover the cost of investigations until December and at the minute we don't have much spare cash :cry: so not sure how to proceed any ideas would be great!!


----------



## whiskey

Hi Gregsprincess &#8211; sorry to hear AF got you again. This is really a tough process this whole baby thing!! But good to hear that you&#8217;ve got an appointment to see someone - won&#8217;t do any harm! If you don&#8217;t want to say you&#8217;re ttc, could you say you suspect you may have PCOS? Pains in abdomen, etc, and casually mention you are ttc? That way they will do all the investigations but it may be covered on insurance? Don&#8217;t know if anyone else has any thoughts or experience?

New &#8211; just wanted to say that I&#8217;m thinking about you &#8211; how are you holding up?

Well, I&#8217;ve finally gotten over the shock of finding out that a friend had managed to conceive in my flat! Feels like I&#8217;m in a sitcom sometimes&#8230;I&#8217;ve got another acupuncture appointment tomorrow &#8211; have to say &#8211; it&#8217;s not quite as relaxing as I&#8217;d hoped it would be. And the medicine I have to drink is vile!!!


How is everyone else doing? xx


----------



## Gregsprincess

I was thinking of saying that actually as I do get quite bad pains around o anyway so it wouldn't be too much of a fib :haha:
I was thinking of trying reflexology had a session once and it was lovely not sure I could cope with acupuncture needles!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hi.

I'm ok thanks, still waiting to see if I miscarry naturally but don't think its going to happen.
Been bleeding with occasional cramps but nothing further.
Am giving it til the end of the week then I'm booking in for an erpc.
Selfishly want to enjoy the good weather here before its gone again!

It has sunk in now so just want to get this over with now and get back to TTC.


----------



## Gregsprincess

Just for an update I tried the pcos route with doctor i saw and he suggested going on the pill after a scan and pelvic :growlmad: 

Have decided I will temp and use opk's then if no luck by jan I will visit different dr for testing as insurance will pay then!


----------



## zanDark

I'm almost 34 and have been TTC for 19 months :flower: the doctor says I ovulate like clockwork, and hubby's sperm count was excellent...:shrug:

so far I've had one failed IUI and I'm hoping to get started with back to back IUIs next cycle...but money is so tight right now that I don't know if we'll be able to :cry: 

I'm really dreading my birthday this year


----------



## mrshanna

zanDark said:


> I'm almost 34 and have been TTC for 19 months :flower: the doctor says I ovulate like clockwork, and hubby's sperm count was excellent...:shrug:
> 
> so far I've had one failed IUI and I'm hoping to get started with back to back IUIs next cycle...but money is so tight right now that I don't know if we'll be able to :cry:
> 
> I'm really dreading my birthday this year

Hi! Im with you on the dreading birthdays thing. When I turned 35, as I see you will be doing, I didnt take it well that I wasnt a Mom yet either. It gets harder as we get older because that damn ticking clock is getting deafening!


----------



## whiskey

Hey Gregsprincess,

Can't believe he suggested you went back on the pill! 

Well, AF came 5 days early this month - bit of a kick in the teeth! We have our second appointment with FS on the 25th. I'm really hoping we can push for IUI in November - keep your fingers crossed for me!

How's everyone else doing this month?


----------



## Gregsprincess

whiskey said:


> Hey Gregsprincess,
> 
> Can't believe he suggested you went back on the pill!
> 
> Well, AF came 5 days early this month - bit of a kick in the teeth! We have our second appointment with FS on the 25th. I'm really hoping we can push for IUI in November - keep your fingers crossed for me!
> 
> How's everyone else doing this month?

I was a bit shocked he said that but someone else has said apparently it kick starts everything :shrug: I'd prefer not to mess about with it.

Sorry the witch got you early I feel I'll get a visit early from cramping I've got today. I'll keep everything crossed for you to get iui and the appointment goes well


----------



## DueSeptember

*I was trying forever with my ex Husband almost 5 years and I Never fell pregnant the first time me and my Boyfriend try in 2011 we fall pregnant...I thought I would never get pregnant but I lost my Baby at 24 weeks =( Dont give up because it will happen when you least expect it...Baby *


----------



## whiskey

Thanks for the encouragement DueSeptember!

I need some advice ladies. I'm meeting the friend who I mentioned in earlier posts (the one who got pregnant whilst flat sitting for me!) and I could do with some survival tips! Really dreading it but hubby and I can't put it off any longer...


----------



## whiskey

Hi Ladies,

Thought I&#8217;d give you a quick update.

DH and I went to see the FS again yesterday. We were supposed to wait until Xmas but I really am getting so impatient (and a bit depressed) with the whole ttc game.

So &#8211; he&#8217;s agreed to proceed with IUI next month! I&#8217;m excited but also a little bit terrified!!! We&#8217;ll start the ball rolling in a couple of weeks.

I was just wondering &#8211; he gave us the option of starting with Femara or injectables and I really pushed for the injectables as I know they have a higher success rate. My DH wasn&#8217;t as keen as he&#8217;s terrified at the thought of twins! Has anyone got any experience with this?


----------



## Lizzy444

I just finished round 2 of injections (Follistim and Ovidrel). The first round, I O'd super early...like CD9, and had only one "mature" follicle. This cycle, I had 2 "mature" follicles and O'd on CD12 . I think that number is super low...they prefer more. Next cycle, if I start AF, we'll do Clomid, Follistim, and Ovidrel.

All of that to say, I guess it's different for everyone. They told me my chances of twins is like 15-20%, maybe, and the chances for high order multiples is I think less than 3%. 

We're on cycle 18 (month 15) of TTC. 

Best wishes to you!


----------



## whiskey

Hey ladies,

How is everyone doing?
Gregsprincess - how are you getting this month? 

I'm waiting for AF to start next week so I can start my injections - eek!


----------



## purplesparkle

6 months of clomid failed for me saw fs today we are going to try IUI next dreading it


----------



## dodgercpkl

I'm 36 and have been ttc for 16 months now, so you are definitely NOT alone in this. :)


----------



## Gregsprincess

whiskey said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> How is everyone doing?
> Gregsprincess - how are you getting this month?
> 
> I'm waiting for AF to start next week so I can start my injections - eek!

Ive been taking agnus castus this cycle hoping it may regulate hormones a bit and i dont seem to be having mood swings like normal :happydance: am still waiting for ovulation though so I can be in the other tww!

Bet it's taking forever for af to arrive now you want to start your injections. I hope that it gives you a BFP 1st time :winkwink:


----------



## Natashaa1

Hiya, 

Just wondering how everyone was getting on? My partner and i have been back to the fs, everything else was normal (SA, HSG etc) so i've now been prescribed clomid, just debating when to start taking it as we are getting married 3.6.12.

Currently have mixed feelings i've been coping well as been distracted by planning the wedding, but feeling upset today prob cuz i'm tired and a bit under the weather, but i am the type to become obsessed and overwhelmed.

Part of me thinks we should start straight away, cuz who knows if it'll work etc, part of me thinks it'll be sods law and i'll fall first time and whilst being pregnant at the wedding doesnt bother me at all i've picked a dress that wont be very bump friendly lol.

I'm worried about the side effects (i'm th etype of person who only takes pills if i'm dying) and the added pressure with planning the wedding too and what do i tell my boss when i have to disappear for scans and appointments etc??!

Part of me feels pressured that now we've been down this route we are on the conveyor belt and i have no choice but to take it and if that doesnt work then IUI/IVF and as much as i'm desperate for a baby i'm just not sure i can cope :-(

Oh what to do........... help please


----------



## Gregsprincess

Natashaa1 have you tried any of the natural alternatives to clomid instead?
I would be the same in your situation especially as you are already planning your wedding. 
It's a hard decision to make and if everything else is fine and you don't feel comfortable taking the clomid yet perhaps give it until after your wedding to perhaps try it :shrug: sorry I'm not more help I really don't know very much about clomid and the only person I ever spoke to about it ended up having IUI to get pregnant. Good luck :hugs:


----------



## Natashaa1

I've been taking agnus catus for a few months and this seems to have regulated my cycles which i think must be a good sign, either that or the distraction of wedding planning has lowered my stress levels for now, although i'm sure i'll be getting stressed about that soon lol?


----------



## Gregsprincess

Natashaa1 said:


> I've been taking agnus catus for a few months and this seems to have regulated my cycles which i think must be a good sign, either that or the distraction of wedding planning has lowered my stress levels for now, although i'm sure i'll be getting stressed about that soon lol?

I started agnus castus this cycle and it's the longest I've ever had I'm on cd40 ATM still waiting for AF to arrive and getting BFN :shrug:

I guess it's starting to work for you if cycles are regulating, I heard it can take three months for it to really make an effect on some women. I hope you manage to get a BFP without going down the clomid route. 

It must be quite exciting and distracting though planning for your wedding I could use a project to take my mind off everything! Are you having a big wedding?


----------

